# How do I made butter with male plants



## Chaotic (Feb 3, 2008)

i've got 1 male plant still growing... I want to turn him into butter.. Can I just cut him up and toss him in some water and butter and boil the fucker.. or do I have to dry him out? and how much butter would be good for a foot tall male plant pretty decently bushy

thanks


----------



## panhead (Feb 3, 2008)

Does this butter shit even taste good 

To each his own i guess but whats the point,who the hell wants to eat a shit load of fukin butter just to get a buzz,its makin my stomace queezy thinking about it.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 4, 2008)

It is ALWAYS beneficial to decarb a plant before you use it for any extract, so yes. 150º in the oven for an hour, AFTER grinding so that they can dehumidify properly. I don't know how much weight that would come to. Grind it up, stems and all, and let me know a weight and I can suggest an amount of butter to weed depending also on what you want to cook with it.



panhead said:


> Does this butter shit even taste good
> 
> To each his own i guess but whats the point,who the hell wants to eat a shit load of fukin butter just to get a buzz,its makin my stomace queezy thinking about it.


Not to be mean, but I thought it was pretty obvious. You use the butter to cook and make things like special brownies and space cakes. I've drunken it straight before though, and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Chaotic (Feb 4, 2008)

So I should just pluck the plant and grind the mofo up and stick him in the oven?


----------



## Chaotic (Feb 4, 2008)

I need to do something with this mofo before he impregnates my girls


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 5, 2008)

Pluck, grind, oven! You got it. Do it now.


----------



## Chaotic (Feb 5, 2008)

how much butter for 3 grams?

then do i just throw it in a pot with water and some butter and boil it? then stick it in the freezer and scrap off the butter?


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Feb 5, 2008)

id just throw him away... unless you have a use for a male. The butter off him wont be worth making... It wont get you stoned.


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 8, 2008)

Once you've ground it up and dried it, pour it in the pot and put at least double as much butter, by volume, in the pot, and cook it on low/low-medium for as long as you can, but under twenty hours. The resulting dosage is hard to guess at, so just eat a bunch of brownies and figure it out. That's the funnest part!!


----------



## cascadia (Mar 31, 2008)

So did it work or what?


----------



## sams0n (Mar 31, 2008)

this is a joke right? butter from male plants?....instead of posting information, you should be searching for information.


----------



## thekeefmaster (Mar 31, 2008)

of course it didnt work


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 11, 2008)

I've heard of this working so tell us wahapeen.


----------



## irishgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Chaotic said:


> i've got 1 male plant still growing... I want to turn him into butter.. Can I just cut him up and toss him in some water and butter and boil the fucker.. or do I have to dry him out? and how much butter would be good for a foot tall male plant pretty decently bushy
> 
> thanks


I did not know you could use the males for anything. I am learning so much here. Thanks for the info


----------



## irishgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

sams0n said:


> this is a joke right? butter from male plants?....instead of posting information, you should be searching for information.


ok now I am just confused. Can you use the males for anything? I want to learn how to cook. My husband has asthma and so he cant so can't smoke anymore. So yea or nea to to males?


----------



## pterzw (Apr 17, 2008)

Big yea to males.


----------



## High4Life (Apr 17, 2008)

Male have smaller amounts of tch compaired to females , 
Yes Males can be used to make butter , Hash , Oil ect 
Ive never made butter with males Ive made some oil and it was no different but there wasent very much eather .


----------



## High4Life (Apr 17, 2008)

panhead said:


> Does this butter shit even taste good
> 
> To each his own i guess but whats the point,who the hell wants to eat a shit load of fukin butter just to get a buzz,its makin my stomace queezy thinking about it.



It is hard to get used to the taste panhead , I cooked with this thick indcia and it put me off that smoke sort of for a day or so haha .. 

a good way to think about it is if its a real tasty smoke and seems eatable like blueberry , bubblegum , Strawberry cough , Juicy Fruit , would all be great to make cannabutter with 

I mix mines with flower with any cake mix its great man


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 17, 2008)

Male plants DO have THC, just low levels of it......THC is not the primary concern of a male plant, however it does produce some


----------



## stickyicky77 (Apr 17, 2008)

panhead said:


> Does this butter shit even taste good
> 
> To each his own i guess but whats the point,who the hell wants to eat a shit load of fukin butter just to get a buzz,its makin my stomace queezy thinking about it.


You use the butter to make brownies and cookies. They get you really high, that's the point. It would be best to dry the plant first and then use it to make the butter. I make my butter with a double boiler( a pot of boiling water and another pot thats made to fit on top of the one with the boiling water in it). Put the butter and the leaves in the top pot and let it simmer for 45 minutes to an hour. Then strain out the leaves and you have canna butter, it will be a nice green color. You can put it in any dish you like or store it in the freezer. You can also do the same thing with canola or olive oil in stead of the butter. I usually use a 1/4 to 1/2 oz to a stick of butter depending how good the weed is. I use one stick of butter per batch of brownies or cookies.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2008)

irishgirl said:


> ok now I am just confused. Can you use the males for anything? I want to learn how to cook. My husband has asthma and so he cant so can't smoke anymore. So yea or nea to to males?


Less effective, but it's a "yea". Butter and oil concoctions are actually the best way to make use of harvested males- or, for people who smoke, acetone. I recommend it to you and wish you your best in the adventure of cooking with the best "secret ingredient" on Earth.
There is a lot of conflicting information out there, so if you feel the need, contact me.


----------



## choppapocolypto (Apr 21, 2008)

the other day i froze a male plant for 2 days; then on the third day i took it placed it in a ziplock bag still cold to the touch but not frozen. the plant felt wet and still alive. finally,i decided to squeeze the plant while in the ziplock bag until brown resin like juice came out. afterwards i seperated the brown resin like juice in a drop bottle and i now lace my sweets with this this quick method. I dont know if it works but it gave my swag a sweet full taste


----------



## irishgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

How big do you let the males get before you dry them and make the butter. I know that males are not the best high BUT I am dry and have been for about a month so a little buzz beats nothing


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 26, 2008)

*irishgirl*: as tall as you like, just don't endanger the females! Once their balls empty should be the best time.

*choppapocalypto*: That's THC(A) you're squeezing out of there- a thick concentration of all the stuff in weed that actually IS bad for you.


----------

